# NFS; File size limit exceeded, anything over zero bytes?

## Sadako

I've just started messing around with nfs, and have everything working, only I can't copy files to the nfs mount, constantly getting a "File size limit exceeded".

Strange thing is, I can create directories, and even empty files with touch, without any problems.

Also, if I simply try editing a text file, changing just one character so the file sizes will be the same, I get the same error, but only after the text editor exits.

ulimit is unlimited on both systems.

I know there are plenty of such problems with 2 GB file size limits, but this is obviously not quite the same thing.

The partition the exported directory resides on is reiserfs formatted, if that makes a difference.

Any ideas?

edit: typo

----------

## ArsDangor

This sounds pretty weird to me. Just a few ideas:

Are you using the same uids for the user both on client and server? (Sounds like you are, but I'd rather ask)

Did you set any option such as root_squash or squash or whatever?

Can you post your /etc/exports, hosts.allow and hosts.deny ?

I suppose the file system is not full on the server, is it?

----------

## Sadako

Thanks for the reply

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Are you using the same uids for the user both on client and server? (Sounds like you are, but I'd rather ask)

 

Yes, I am, but even chmod'ing the files and directories (from the directory being exported) to 777 has no effect.

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Did you set any option such as root_squash or squash or whatever?

 

No, I didn't, however `cat /proc/fs/nfs/exports` returns

```
# Version 1.1

# Path Client(Flags) # IPs

/mnt/export     *(rw,root_squash,sync,wdelay)

```

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Can you post your /etc/exports, hosts.allow and hosts.deny ?

 

/etc/exports;

```
/mnt/export             *(rw,sync)
```

I haven't created any hosts.allow or .deny files yet, as I am only starting to mess around with this, and there are only the two gentoo machines on the 'network'.

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> I suppose the file system is not full on the server, is it?

 

Not even by half.

I tried mounting the exported filesystem on the same machine the server is running on through localhost, and didn't have the problem.

The client machine is an amd64, while the server is an i686, but I don't see how that could be the problem.

The kernels on both machines are the same version (gentoo patched 2.6.14-r3, I think), and the nfs kernel options are identical.

So, I know I'm probably making an incredibly stupid mistake/omission somewhere, any idea what it is?

----------

## GNUtoo

same problem...

in order to help you experimenting faster

 /etc/init.d/nfs reload            that reload /etx/exportfs

showmount -e ipofthecomputrer       shows shares

i have the same problem but with a more limited way...

shared directories:

/test                                               ->work

/mnt/hdxx/folder/folder.../folder       ->same problem

/mnt/sda1 (vfat drive)                     ->worked

and a lot of problems with reloading nfs...

i can't add a share to /etc/esports unless i reboot and start NFS

roughly

*folder in the main hdd works

*can't export folder containing a "mount folder"

*nohide option does not seems to work

*lots of problems when changing /etc/exports and reloading nfs wothout rebooting

----------

## nanoczar

I have been having simiar problems as of late between my server and laptop.  I would NFS mount my server drive on my laptop and then backup my laptop...but am not having a lot of connectivity issues.  Has something been changed in nfs?

Examples of problems.

When I try to mount the drive it will error out with "mount: RPC: Timed out" , but this won't happen EVERY time.  Sometimes it will mount.  When It does mount, and I try to copy a file over I get "File size limit exceeded."  I don't have a problem restarting NFS - I usually just restart the portmap which restarts everything...

My exports on my server look like this...

/backup XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (rw,no_root_squash,sync,subtree_check) (where XXX is my ip of my laptop)

My hosts.allow like this...

portmap: XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

lockd: XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

rquotad: XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

mountd: XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

statd: XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

On my laptop, my fstab looks like this...

XXY.XXY.XXY.XXY:/backup    /backup    nfs    noauto,users,exec,noatime  1  1  (where XXY is my server ip)

Any suggestions?  This was working, so I cannot image what I did to bork things...

-nanoczar

----------

## nanoczar

I found some stuff on a Fedora board that suggested modifying the 'ulimit' values.  I typed the following at the command line...

# ulimit -c unlimited

# ulimit -d unlimited

# ulimit -f unlimited

I also modified the 'pending signals and the 'max user processes' to where they matched each other.  You can view these, and all the values associated with ulimit, by typing 'ulimit -a'.

Ahhh.  To have things resolved...

----------

